# Life After License



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

What should I try to strive for after I get my journeymans? I'm non-union and in my class the instructor pressures us to get our masters once we can fulfill the requirements because if we don't while we're young, we'll never do it. Also with all the different types of licenses i can earn, I wonder whats best for me to try to go for first. I'm open to going union but i don't want to apply until I'm licensed. I also hear security is a good idea. Toss me some ideas so I'm not struggling when I have a family. Thanks ET


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Go union ASAP after you get your license. It's not a guarantee they will organize you as a JIW, though.

I agree getting your masters license ASAP is sound advice. Some maintenance positions require it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Your instructor is right on that. I've seen some older guys do it later, but usually not the case. It will be easier for you while you're young and still in "school mode".
I did it that way and 25 years later people still say "I wish I did that". Remember "Masters" is just a fancy name for contractor license, which you will need if you ever want to hire other journeymen.

Smart for looking at other licenses too. I often compare a journeyman license as an associates degree, it's only the beginning. I'd be looking at NICET certification for fire alarm, it's a huge industry and it gets broader and more complicated every year. Look at controls too.

Getting into the union would be great, but you'll have to complete their apprenticeship, so the thing about getting licensed first is fine but just keep that in mind. You'll have a state license, but be a union apprentice. Something to think about.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Good plan regarding going union AFTER getting your JW ticket. For most locals, the open shops can’t even pretend to match union benefits/retirement. 

Depending on your state, get your master’s. Some states have wonky license setups. For example, MA master license prohibits you from working in the field (if I understand correctly); it’s for contractor owner.

But in normal states, yeah, go for the gold. Never stop. 

Go for every single card/certification/license/training/classes/etc that come along. If your employer offers CDL training, do it. CPR? Do it. Medium/high voltage splicing cert? Do it. Makes you more marketable for one thing. For another, it lets you put in for more job listings. 

For example, I was on a brief layoff. There was a call for a couple JWs who had medium/high training. I couldn’t put in for it. Week later, the same company had a call for anybody with their license, which I COULD put in for. But if I’d had the medium/high qualification, I’d have been back to work a week sooner. (Shortly into the job, they sent me and two other guys to go through a certification class by 3M, so now I DO have that qual). 

Learn! Learn! Learn! Life is study (good star to anyone who gets that reference)!


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Here the "inactive contractor" (what some would call masters, and qualifies for journeyman work when not active) is $125 more per year.

But let me put it this way: 
When has a state exam ever gotten easier or had less requirements to sit for as time goes on? Get it as quick as possible.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

> Depending on your state, get your master’s. Some states have wonky license setups. For example, MA master license prohibits you from working in the field (if I understand correctly); it’s for contractor owner.


To clarify, to work with the tools you need to keep both licenses.



> But in *normal states*, yeah, go for the gold. Never stop.


MA is far from normal for sure!


----------



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

Honestly let’s keep this going. All of your posts have been excellent and have really motivated me to not settle for anything less. I’m in my mid twenties, and regardless of being entirely 100% new to this forum and electrical work, I’m in it to make a living and I want to make the right moves while I’m still young


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Signal1 said:


> To clarify, to work with the tools you need to keep both licenses.
> 
> 
> 
> MA is far from normal for sure!


In Texas I keep both, masters doesn't replace a journeyman license. Getting my masters has definitely made me a better journeyman. That being said I still feel like a noob most every week.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I got my supervisors(masters) in Oregon as soon as I was able to take the test.


The supervisors license is worth some money, especially in this state. In my opinion, it would be foolish not too. Coarse, some folks are happy pumping gas their whole lives, so....different strokes. It made sense for me to do it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

TGGT said:


> Go union ASAP after you get your license. It's not a guarantee they will organize you as a JIW, though.


It depends where you are. I know for a fact that in my state the IBEW is actively recruiting licensed journeymen to fill the ranks which have dwindled over the years.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

TGGT said:


> Go union ASAP after you get your license. It's not a guarantee they will organize you as a JIW, though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Swedish Fish



Y’know - off-topic - I always sort of resented that verbiage. “Organized into the local”. Implying that, before, I was disorganized?

Now that I’ve gotten that off my chest, I’m going to go curl into a ball, huddling around my ulcer.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

GET THE MASTER NOW. I have a son who applied for a nice job and got it ci=contingent on getting his master license in a certain time frame. The pressure was on. He did get and now is the manager of member services for a small REA coop. It will never be easier and you will never have more time than now. Think wife kids home etc.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

tjb said:


> Y’know - off-topic - I always sort of resented that verbiage. “Organized into the local”. Implying that, before, I was *disorganized*?
> 
> Now that I’ve gotten that off my chest, I’m going to go curl into a ball, huddling around my ulcer.


Do your ulcer a favor and look up the word "organize". I think once you understand the word used as a noun, verb and as an adverb you'll see that it doesn't always "imply" that one was or is "disorganized". 

"Disorganized" is not necessarily the word that would be used when discussing the union or describing someone that isn't in the union. It would be "unorganized". :smartass:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

There's a non union HVAC, Plumbing and Electric company in Colorado that offers a $6,000 sign on bonus for "licensed" trades people. They do primarily residential service work. 

My understanding is that once you get through their 2 week trainng, you immediately get the 6K in your next paycheck, no strings attached. 

Whether union or non-union, electrician, plumber or HVAC tech, get the masters license now while you're young. 

For your career, it's the right move on several levels.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

flyboy said:


> Do your ulcer a favor and look up the word "organize". I think once you understand the word used as a noun, verb and as an adverb you'll see that it doesn't always "imply" that one was or is "disorganized".
> 
> 
> 
> "Disorganized" is not necessarily the word that would be used when discussing the union or describing someone that isn't in the union. It would be "unorganized". :smartass:



Yeah, it was tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> There's a non union HVAC, Plumbing and Electric company in Colorado that offers a $6,000 sign on bonus for "licensed" trades people. They do primarily residential service work.
> 
> My understanding is that once you get through their 2 week trainng, you immediately get the 6K in your next paycheck, no strings attached.
> 
> ...


Seconded!


----------

